# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  آموزشگاه خوب برای یادگیری اراکل

## Royce_Da

سلام

از دوستان خواهشمندم اگر آموزشگاه خوب یا استاد خوب اراکل میشناسید به ما هم معرفی کنید

----------


## oracle_dba

آموزشگاه عصر دانش افزار آموزشگاه خوبیه چون 80 درصد فعالیتش در زمینه اراکله و مربیانش تجربه کاری اراکل خوبی دارند .
استاد هم اگه خصوصی خواستی ما در خدمتتتون هستیم .

----------


## Royce_Da

سلام

ممنون از پاسختون

جناب Oracle_dba ممکنه شماره تماستون رو برای من به این آدرس ارسال کنید تا من باهاتون تماس بگیرم ؟ ممنون میشم

J2HB@ymail.com

----------


## mcse1234

در اصفهان شرکت سیتکو زیر نظر Futorz و Netvarsity هندوستان برگزار کننده دوره های بین المللی IT با مدارک NIIT هندوستان هست که مدرس اون هم مهندس آرش کریمی از پرسنل با تجربه شرکت بین المللی ایریسا هست.

----------


## ghasemi414

تنها آموزشگاهیه که بصورت اختصاصی فقط برروی آموزش محصولات اوراکل کار می کنه.

http://www.oracleuniversity.ir

----------


## hbm_7052

> فقط خانم هاشمی مدرس شرکت عصردانش افزار.
> من خیلی توی این کلاس ها معطل شدم. دست آخر هم رفتم سراغ این خانم که از اوراکل 7 تا 11 رو فول فوله.



خانم هاشمی خیلی عالیه

----------


## oracledba

سلام

http://www.iranoracle.ir/

----------

